# Thanks T-Jet Racer...you da man!



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you T-Jet Racer,

T-Jet Racer & I recently completed our 57 Panel truck for Tyco Pro part lot trade and he also sent me a bonus Dash Chevelle in blue with a drill stock rear axle, Buds tires on AW Tuff one rims & the thing just zipped around our big track like crazy.

Decided to add some yellow stripes & door decals, change out the rims to rrr mags (put thin plastic shims in to clear the rrr tires) and now just need Future it all up. Great car man...THANKS ALOT!

The parts lot is great also! Will be able to use all of this stuff to make some great Tyco Pro runners with Hellonwheels repop rear tires. :woohoo:

The real kicker for me is the Neat-O brass chassis...can you say Dremel with a wire brush 5 times real quick? Thinking the motor is TOAST but, that can be changed out easy enough. AJs on the rear and front with some colored foam tires also. If this thing ever runs again it will be a miracle & going to give it my best shot...if not Bill gets it. lol

VideoJimmy would have this thing running by just looking at it. 







































Bob...hope I can do it...zilla


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*you is such a tease!!!*

Sweet lil chebby, there Mr. Zilla!!! And I see it..camoflaged in the white background!!! You wanna put some lights in that little white bad boy now, don'tcha??? Any guess who made it and if they got any more??? That'll be the next lesson in LED 101!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Vintage cool 'Zilla!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rev on the Red Line........................*



slotcarman12078 said:


> Sweet lil chebby, there Mr. Zilla!!! And I see it..camoflaged in the white background!!! You wanna put some lights in that little white bad boy now, don'tcha??? Any guess who made it and if they got any more??? That'll be the next lesson in LED 101!!! :thumbsup:


slotcarman,

This van was made by Bruce Gavin & he has retired from casting now. Bruce used to be one of the key people who made toys at Tyco. 

Decided to clear red the windows and now it is Futured also...still lovin' it!

I had a 68 & 69 El Camino back in the early 80s. Man that this was just Fast -n- fun...Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch!










Bob...always wanted a Chevelle with American Racing rims on it...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool 69 Chevelle Bob...I always wanted one too...zilla. I tried to talk my parents into trading for a 1:1 1969 Chevelle - silver, black interior, SS 396, 4 speed, 3:73 gear- I never did get to drive that car, they just didn't see it my way...RM


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*History Channel: Brass in Pocket*



bobhch said:


> Bob...hope I can do it...zilla


Next on the History Channel, Professor Bob Zilla unearths a near complete artifact from the brass age. Join us to watch our intrepid explorer's efforts to reconstruct this relic chassis and take us inside cars as they were actually raced in the age of brass. Parential descretion is advised.
:freak::dude:


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Bob, love the truck. 
Did you like the magnet on the chevelle?
kinda looks like it goes the huh?
Anyway the resin truck you made is outstanding, Thanks
P.S. What else do you want to trade???


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Like the brass chassis guys! You know, there's this guy at a local 24th scale track that made a perfect HO sclae brass chassis fashioned after the 24th scales they run. I'll have to track him down and see if he can do more!

Rich


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Brass Chassis cleaned up nicely...*



resinmonger said:


> Next on the History Channel, Professor Bob Zilla unearths a near complete artifact from the brass age. Join us to watch our intrepid explorer's efforts to reconstruct this relic chassis and take us inside cars as they were actually raced in the age of brass. Parential descretion is advised.
> :freak::dude:


History Channel Professor Bob...zilla Update #1

Well the chassis cleaned up real nice with a wire brush inserted in my Dremel tool.

Next thing was to put some AJs on this thing with some wide rear sticky slicks. I opened up my last AJs rear axle package to find that the threads were not put on. It took me a while to figure this out as I just tried to put on the first axle nut for a while....aaaaaaaaaaaaaah. Never had that happen before so, I reached into my hojohn pit-box and pulled out my stash of used threaded axles. Going to change out to a shorter axle as this one is to long.

Found a Tyco front end and stuck it on. I only used one of the washer weights and plan on changing out the AJs front axle and rims for T-JET Brass weighted ones as long as the front tires still touch the track?

Was thinking how much of a pain it must have been to be a father of a kid who had a Tyco slot car set back in the days. Man you gotta solder the wire on these front wipers just right to get them to slide back in. Used AFX wire from the blinky police lights as this wire is one silver strand and not the SUPER SKINNEY white covered thin braids Tyco used.

The motor this came with didn't run and found a motor in one of my Tyco Pro drawers that still has tons of life left. After oiling it up it runs like a Tomy...Yeah! 










The gears are new out of the package Tomy and had to trim the axle gear just a hair for proper gear fitment. Smooth as silk now with more power than this thing can handle. 










Had this running before lunch this Sunday (got it in the mail Saturday) and painted up the body after eating.










Well the first thing to get done will be to change out the front rims or add another washer weight up front. Then put a shorter rear axle on and see how she flies. One change at a time. If you make a bunch of changes all at once you won't know which ones helped and which ones hurt the handling. 

This was fun to slam together and race today. 5 laps without de-slotting on the big track is all I could get today. Will post up more as this develops.

Bob...it does work...zilla


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow Bob. Wow. I like the whole Tyco Pro thing, and now that the trends have turned back around again, you have to ask yourself, "Will this outrun a Gjet?"

Rich


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*You are very welcome & Thank you as well...great trade!*



T-Jet Racer said:


> Hey Bob, love the truck.
> Did you like the magnet on the chevelle?
> kinda looks like it goes the huh?
> Anyway the resin truck you made is outstanding, Thanks
> P.S. What else do you want to trade???


T-Jet,

I was reading your post and ran downstairs and snapped this picture. Didn't even notice it...lol Yeah it looks like it goes there. 

Took the drill blank out so, the rrr rims would fit on correctly and it slowed the speed down a WHOLE BUNCH. Man I gotta get some of those drill blanks now as this is an incredible Hop Up. Learn something every day.

Going to put that axle on a different project as now, with the Aurora original axle in this Chevelle, it is just the right speed for our son Fletcher (will be 5 soon) to run without doing the "de-slot" Dad can you put me back on" Deal-E-O all the time. 










Trade...Hmmmmmm Need to finish up all the 15 or more projects going on right now. When I finish up those I will send you a P.M. about trading for a Hearse casting that is on the back burner. Save all your Lola wings, bodies and parts for that one Oooooooh and Shadows also. 

I have a few of these Chevelle kits and need to spray them before it is to, Nebraska snowfall bites, late.

Bob...Candy Apple Red Chevelle needs to get painted up now...zilla


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Love the brass gasser Bob!

Who's body is that?


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Check back Monday...it is a Willys!*



Bill Hall said:


> Love the brass gasser Bob!
> 
> Who's body is that?


It is a Lexan body & will snap a picture of a clear one in the package for you Monday.

Bob...will post pic here as it is late now...zilla


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Bob- very cool brass chassis car. With new wheels,tires and engine, it looks new. 

T-jet, very envious, Jim


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

:thumbsup:The magnet on the chevelle is slick! Unbelievable how fast you got the chassis cleaned up and assembled!!! Nice!!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Bob is that the old Rusty chassis all cleaned up? Awesome Orange or what!


Dave


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

BOB - thats one BEST looking chevelle man!! I like that blue color and awesome job on riggen chassis man!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Hey Bob, nice job on the old "Turd" chassis, it looks like a nice runner now!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Like the brass chassis guys! You know, there's this guy at a local 24th scale track that made a perfect HO sclae brass chassis fashioned after the 24th scales they run. I'll have to track him down and see if he can do more!
> 
> Rich


Id like to knwo that myself. About a year or so ago I bought one of those repro Riggen Chassis from Toybaron.com and its LOTS of fun to run.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

You have been a very busy man, Bob! Beautiful build-ups! :thumbsup:

Your Chevelle looks showroom fresh and the brass pan really beats the band! I honestly thought that your chassis would never clean up! WOW!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

great job cleaning up that chassis. I like brass chassis. I put a dot magnet on one of y riggens and it's a great car to run.

greta work Zilla!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Dot....dot...dot...*



videojimmy said:


> great job cleaning up that chassis. I like brass chassis. I put a dot magnet on one of y riggens and it's a great car to run.
> 
> greta work Zilla!


Jimmy,

Now this is a good idea...hope to get some time to work on it this weekend. With the shorter rear axle and a tad more weight up front she should run great & I have some very thin dot magnets that may just be the ticket for this thing...KEWL IDEA!

Thanks everyone for your kind words. It is a labor of love & will post pics when the body gets mounted up with a few set up changes as well. 

Very busy with non slot car stuff now...dang it!

Bob...Thanks for the idea...zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait to see the body mounted on that chassis! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

